# Mad River-there are fish in that river



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I got onto the Mad River today at 1 pm and fished until 4 pm. Caught two-one was 13.5 inches, the other smaller, two other fish lost, several other strikes. Still, my largest brown trout yet on the Mad River!
Thanks to Mad River Outfitters and Brian who recommended the fly that caught the fish-olive whooly bugger!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice dude! What kind of leader did you use?


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I was using two sections of maxima-about 18 inches of 20# and 2 feet of 10# on a sink tip line. Both section are tied together with a surgeons knot.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Im going to make my 1st trip to the mad can somone tell me which Access Points would be best for my 1 st trip
Thank You V


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

V Fisher said:


> Im going to make my 1st trip to the mad can somone tell me which Access Points would be best for my 1 st trip
> Thank You V


There is a public access point with parking just past Urbana. Get in the water and head downstream toward the railroad bridge. That's always a good starting point.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you sbreech for the info


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I stopped by the Mad for the first time the other day on the way home from a business trip. I only had about a half hour of sunlight left to fish, and of course I didn't catch anything, but I really just wanted to scout it out. It is definitely an interesting place. I would like to make the trip back there sometime.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if they still have problems with truck being broken into at the river


----------

